# Is my Egeria densa dying?



## ConcaveLiNkiN (Jun 10, 2013)

Dear seniors and experts,

Are you able to tell if my densas are dying?






























Thank you so much in advance.


Cheers
eRic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

It seems like the leaves are turning transparent. But the stems look really green. Is that normal?


Cheers
eRic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks healthy to me. Leaves can be somewhat transparent on Egeria densa.

Michel.


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Many reasons such as :Newly planted, Used excel in tank, medicated the tank,changed yr ferts, changed ferts dosage, a changed in tap water or used RO, bright light/changed yr lights, etc.. Egeria Densa is sensitive to changeds in an aquarium and it reacts by melting.


----------



## ConcaveLiNkiN (Jun 10, 2013)

Rony11 said:


> Many reasons such as :Newly planted, Used excel in tank, medicated the tank,changed yr ferts, changed ferts dosage, a changed in tap water or used RO, bright light/changed yr lights, etc.. Egeria Densa is sensitive to changeds in an aquarium and it reacts by melting.


I see. Mine's a newly planted tank:
Lights: 2sets of 2x24W
Liquid fert: ADA Brighty K
Substrate: ADA Amazonia
CO2: 2bps
Lights duration: 8hrs in the evening and 3hrs morning

The stem looks really healthy and green though and I could see new shoots coming out from the stem. Therefore, I presume that the slight melting on the leaves are normal, showing a sight to actually get use to the environment?

Thanks everyone for the feedback. 


Cheers
eRic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shambhalove. (Jan 22, 2013)

The plants leaves are only 2 cells thick :red_mouth


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

Eugeria densa also doesn't really like warm water unlike tropical plants


----------



## ConcaveLiNkiN (Jun 10, 2013)

shambhalove. said:


> The plants leaves are only 2 cells thick :red_mouth


2 cells thick? I tried googling on the plant, not very helpful though. Never really mention the problems people come into when caring for them. So I suppose this could be normal?


Cheers
eRic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



JMN16150 said:


> Eugeria densa also doesn't really like warm water unlike tropical plants


Ah... Warm water. The temp of my water is normally 29C to 27C. I am using quadfans and do not have a chiller.


Cheers
eRic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ConcaveLiNkiN (Jun 10, 2013)

An update on my Egeria densa. After weeks, it seems to be growing pretty okay with no signs of dying. Yesterday I did a quick relocation, I moved all my densa to a spot under my driftwood:









after a couple of minutes, guess what happened:





Yes! It started to pearl! Nice, I believe the new location provided my densa with sufficient lighting, thus causing more photosynthesis and in turn it started to pearl.


----------

